# Eco Friendly Roofs



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

Lately some of my clients were asking me about environmentally friendly eco roofing options but aside from recommending using lighter color shingles to allow the roof to reflect more light I couldn't really suggest any other options.

With people being more concerned about the environment now days what types of environmentally friendly roofing options would you recommend?


----------

